# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  هندسة البرمجيات

## Ammar Qasaimeh

Al-Balqa Applied University
Al-Huson University College
IT and Computer Sciecne Dept  



Software Engineering course 

Textbook: Software Egineering 7th edition \ Ian Sommervile 2004

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

Chapter 1 

An Introduction to Software Engineering 


Objectives 
To introduce software engineering and to explain its importance 
To set out the answers to key questions about software engineering 
To introduceethical and professional issues and to explain why they are of concern to software engineers 

Topics covered 

FAQs about software engineering 
Professional and ethical responsibility

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_Software engineering_ 
The economies of ALL developed nations are 
dependent on software
More and more systems are software controlled 
Software engineering is concerned with theories, methods and tools for professional software development
Expenditure on software represents a 
significant fraction of GNP in all developed countries 

_Software costs_ 
Software costs often dominate computer system costs. The costs of software on a PC are often greater than the hardware cost 
Software costs more to maintain than it does to develop. For systems with a long life, maintenance costs may be several times development costs
Software engineering is concerned with cost-effective software development 

_FAQs about software engineering_ 
What is software? 
What is software engineering? 
What is the difference between software engineering and computer science? 
What is the difference between software engineering and system engineering? 
What is a software process? 
What is a software process model?  
What are the costs of software engineering? 
What are software engineering methods? 
What is CASE (Computer-Aided Software Engineering) 
What are the attributes of good software? 
What are the key challenges facing software engineering?

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_What is software?_ 
Computer programs and associated ********ation 
such as requirements, design models and user manuals
Software products may be developed for a particular customer or may be developed for a general market 
Software products may be 
Generic - developed to be sold to a range of different customers e.g. PC software such as Excel or Word 
Bespoke (custom) - developed for a single customer according to their specification
New software can be created by developing new programs, configuring generic software systems or reusing existing software 

_What is software engineering?_ 
Software engineering is an engineering discipline that is concerned with all aspects of software production 
Software engineers should adopt a systematic and organised approach to their work and use appropriate tools and techniques depending on the problem to be solved, the development constraints and the resources available

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_What is the difference between software engineering and computer science?_ 
Computer science is concerned with theory and fundamentals; software engineering is concerned with the practicalities of developing and delivering useful software
Computer science theories are still insufficient to act as a complete underpinning for software engineering (unlike e.g. physics and electrical engineering) 

_What is the difference between software engineering and system engineering?_ 

System engineering is concerned with all aspects of computer-****d systems development including hardware, software and process engineering. Software engineering is part of this process concerned with developing the software infrastructure, control, applications and data****s in the system 
System engineers are involved in system specification, architectural design, integration and deployment 


_What is a software process?_ 

A set of activities whose goal is the development or evolution of software 
Generic activities in all software processes are 
Specification - what the system should do and its development constraints 
Development - production of the software system 
Validation - checking that the software is what the customer wants 
Evolution - changing the software in response to changing demands

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

_What is a software process model?_ 

A simplified representation of a software process, presented from a specific perspective. 
Examples of process perspectives are 
Workflow perspective - sequence of activities
Data-flow perspective - information flow
Role/action perspective - who does what 
Generic process models 
Waterfall 
Iterative development 
Component-****d software engineering 

_What are the costs of software engineering?_ 
Roughly 60% of costs are development costs, 40% are testing costs. For custom software, evolution costs often exceed development costs 
Costs vary depending on the type of system being developed and the requirements of system attributes such as performance and system reliability 
Distribution of costs depends on the development model that is used 



_What are software engineering methods?_ 

lStructured approaches to software development which include system models, notations, rules, design advice and process guidance. 
lModel de******ions
De******ions of graphical models which should be produced; 
lRules 
Constraints applied to system models; 
lRecommendations 
Advice on good design practice; 
lProcess guidance 
What activities to follow.

----------


## Sc®ipt

_يعطيك العافية عمار_
_مجهود رائع_

----------


## فراشة

شكرا اخ عمار ...
انا حابة كمان تزيدنا ch 2 واكتر
         ... لأني بدي اخد المادة هدا الفصل .....

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا اخ عمار ...
> انا حابة كمان تزيدنا ch 2 واكتر
>          ... لأني بدي اخد المادة هدا الفصل .....


اوك ان شاء الله خلال هاليومين بزودك فيهم ..

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور عمار على مجهودك بمادة ال S.E
مادة بدها حفظ كتييييييير انا اخدتها بفصل التخرج بس جد بدها دراسة وفهم
حاليا بيعطوها للطلاب وهمه سنه تانية هيك سمعت
بالتوفيق للطلاب يالي لسا ما اخدوها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكور عمار على مجهودك بمادة ال S.E
> مادة بدها حفظ كتييييييير انا اخدتها بفصل التخرج بس جد بدها دراسة وفهم
> حاليا بيعطوها للطلاب وهمه سنه تانية هيك سمعت
> بالتوفيق للطلاب يالي لسا ما اخدوها


اسعدني مرورك .. 
انا اخذتها على السنه الثانيه .. 
على خطتنا بعد السي ++ 
ماده ممتعه وحلوه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور عمار ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور عمار ..


العفو ..
شكرا على المرور

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> مشكور عمار على مجهودك بمادة ال S.E
> مادة بدها حفظ كتييييييير انا اخدتها بفصل التخرج بس جد بدها دراسة وفهم
> حاليا بيعطوها للطلاب وهمه سنه تانية هيك سمعت
> بالتوفيق للطلاب يالي لسا ما اخدوها


انا لسا ما اخذتها يمكن اخذها الفصل التاني
يسلمو ..

----------


## الخمايسة

شكرا غلى جهودك الطيبة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تفضلوا 

Chapter 2

http://www.4shared.com/get/132807180/6211f872/ch2.html

Chapter 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/132809357/aa80b0c1/ch3.html

ورح يتم تزويدكم ببقاي الشباتر لاحقا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ch4
http://www.4shared.com/file/132828267/4213bd30/ch4.html
ch6
http://www.4shared.com/file/132830097/3edb74ce/ch6.html
ch7
http://www.4shared.com/file/132831705/bce4df4b/ch7.html

----------


## فراشة

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا كتيـــــــــــــر 
وبتمنى تزودنا بمواد تانية 
متل هياكل بيانات ,انظمة معالج دقيق وغيرها ......

----------

